# Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.



## Nestola (4. Januar 2014)

Möchte euch hier mal erklären wie Ihr euch eure eigenen Gußformen für Blei und Zinn herstellen könnt. Wir verwenden hier hitzebeständigen Kautschuk mit dem dafür benötigten Vernetzer der in der Regel beim Kautschuk bei liegt.

1. Ihr benötigt erst einmal einen Rahmen den ihr euch aus Plexiglas, Holz oder sonstigem Material herstellt. In meinem Fall habe ich einen Holzrahmen gebaut. Dazu benötigen wir Modelierknete aus Ton oder könnt euch auch die Knete eurer Kinder klauen ;-)
Nu rollt ihr die Knete glatt und breit soweit wie eure Form ist. Drückt die form ein bisschen in die Knete rein damit ihr den Rahmen auf der Knete sehen könnt um naher den Abstand der Gegenstände zum Rahmen zu erkennen. Es sollte nu wie auf dem Bild ausschauen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u99p8kj9vuj1yu9/001.jpg

2. Jetzt nehmt ihr euern Gegenstand Buttlöffel, Blinker, Blei oder sonstiges und drückt es bis zur hälfte in die Knete hinein. Nu sieht es wie auf dem folgenden Bild aus.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/09r6z6l0e8vdijq/002.jpg

3. Jetzt fettet ihr den Holzrahmen mit Vaseline ein und schneidet die überschüssige Knete den Rahmen entlang ab. So schaut es dann aus.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qvbjk1o9e1c2g6z/003.jpg

4. Legt wie auf dem folgenden Bild zwei Hutmuttern oder Kugelbleie mit in die Knete, dieses ist naher notwendig damit ihr die beiden hälften passgenau zusammen legen könnt.  Euer Werk sollte jetzt so ausschauen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/byarbgr35yp3rp0/004.jpg

5. Nu wird euer Kautschuk mit dem Vernetzer verrührt und in eure Form eingegossen. Dieses lasst ihr ca. 24 Stunden ruhen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ssnukskyg19b8v5/005.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sge0h0p9dfkxql8/006.jpg

6. Nun könnt ihr die Form aus euerm Rahmen drücken die Knete entfernen und das ganze umdrehen, Rahmen von innen so wie die abgegossene Seite mit den Buttlöffeln mit Vaseline ein fetten. Aber hauchdünn bitte. Nu gießt ihr die zweite hälfte eurer Gußform. Wartet wieder 24 Stunden ab.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8l9joipfxejaec6/007.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n1nityw3z4fhg99/008.jpg

7. Wenn alles geklappt hat könnt ihr die Gußform aus dem Rahmen drücken und ausklappen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/aq14d2cnrwq37fs/009.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a3bp4oafvmhjmtt/010.jpg

8. Nu könnt ihr eure Gußform in einen Schraubstock oder was anderem klemmen und euer Blei hinein gießen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uektoijhol6uox8/011.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h2ebhzv92ev83ue/012.jpg

9. Je sorgfältiger ihr eure Sache macht desto besser sind die Endergebnisse. Ihr könnt sogar zu 99% identische Kopien erstellen, wo nicht mal ein Bohren oder entgraten notwendig ist.
In 1-2 Stunden kommt dann sowas bei raus und habt paar hundert Euros gespart.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjvhfa0s82dpaqu/013.jpg


Tipps noch zur Ausrüstung zum Bleigießen:

1. Atemschutzmaske nutzen wenn es geht eine die Organische und Anorganische Dämpfe filtert. Staubsschutzmasken oder ähnliches nützen nichts bei den bleidämpfen da könnt ihr auch gleich ohne Maske gießen.

2. Arbeitshandschuhe aus Leder nutzen das gekochte Blei ist ziemlich heiß 

3. Zum kochen bzw erhitzen nehmt ihr einen Campingkocher.

4. Braucht keine teuren Bleigußtiegel kaufen eine einfache Suppenkelle vom 1€ Laden reicht voll kommen aus sie muss nur aus Edelstahl sein.

5. Der Raum wo ihr kocht sollte während der ganzen Gießerei gut belüftet sein, am besten draußen im Garten, Balkon, Terrasse oder so. Bloß nicht am heimischen Herd.

6. Wenn ihr mit Blei arbeitet fasst es immer mit Handschuhen an, da auch das Blei anfassen Giftig ist.

7. Wenn ihr Buttlöffel gießt mischt ein bisschen Zinn mit rein damit der Buttlöffel Stabiler ist und sich nicht verbiegt.

8. Blinker immer aus Zinn bzw 70% Zinn und 30% Blei gießen nur aus Blei werden sie zu weich.

9. Beim gießen andere unbeteiligte aus dem Raum jagen die keine Maske nutzen.

10. Viel Spaß beim nach machen und wenn ihr es perfektioniert werdet ihr jede menge Geld sparen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Danke für die super Anleitung.#6 Aber bei den 3-4 Stück die ich im Jahr abreiße, sehe ich kein Einsparpotentional. Zudem muß man auch nicht unnötig Blei versenken.


----------



## gdno (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

coole Sache das, aber woher bekomme ich den Kautschuk?


----------



## Nestola (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

@ j.Breithardt
Es geht ja nicht nur um Buttlöffel oder Angelsachen sondern das ist ein Beispiel man kann das für alle bereiche nutzen, Modellbau oder Zinnsoldaten herstellung, Gummifische und was es nicht alles gibt. Und sparen tut man da trotzdem  im Laden oder Ebay kosten die Teile 30-100gr Gewichtsklassen 4-5€ das stück. 1KG Blei kostet mich bei meinem Händler 1,20€ das heißt 1000gr / 30gr = 33 Stück Buttlöffel ;-)

@ gdno
Bekommste bei Ebay, Amazon überall im Netz


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Mal abgesehen davon, daß die einzeln verlinkten Fotos ein bisschen nervig sind (ich könnte es leider aber auch nicht besser|rolleyes), eine sehr schöne Anleitung!

#6

Nur eines hast Du leider vergessen:
:mSie haben keine Öffnung, um das Blei reinzugießen!

Schneidest Du die erst nachträglich rein?

Und wieviele Formen machst Du (ungefähr) aus einem Kilo Kautschuk?
Mit ca. 30€ ist´s nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## HD1 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Super Sache,das werd ich mal testen ich brauch nähmlich noch kleine Pilker für Norge.Gruß Christian


----------



## Nestola (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Ja kannst die Öffnung vor dem Gießen anlegen oder wie ich sie naher herausschneiden. Es funktioniert beides   Die Menge der Formen hängt immer von der größe ab die du gießt, aus einem 1kg Pott stelle ich 4-7  Formen her. Mit der Zeit bekommt man die Dosierung gut abgepasst. In meinen Augen rentiert sich das. Man zahlt halt einmal 30€ für son Pott um  sich daraus 4-7 Formen herzustellen danach Spart man aber hunderte von Euros mit dem Gießen, wie gesagt Mefo, Dorschblinker, Buttlöffel Brandungsbleie alles in der Summe habe ich früher weiß Gott wieviel Geld ausgegeben. Schau dir doch die 100gr Bleie im laden an zwei stück für teilweise mehr als 2€. für 1,20€ stelle ich mir 10 Stk her.
LG


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Moin,

danke für die Anleitung, ich gieße meine Pilker und Bleie auch selbst, allerdings habe ich mir bisher keine Formen selbst gebaut, was ich aber auch gern mal ausprobieren würde.

Bei Blinkern bzw. Snaps etc. war ich bisher immer der Ansicht, dass die viel zu schwer werden, wenn ich sie mit Blei / Bleigemisch gieße, aber da liege ich offensichtlich falsch!? Dachte imer, dass Blinker bzw. Snaps nicht aus Blei, sondern einem leichteren Gemisch hergestellt werden?

Du hast mit den Laufeigenschaften ja aber offensichtlich gute Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Beste Grüße

Tobias


----------



## Nestola (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Wenn du Blinker oder Snaps gießen willst benutze nur Zinn kein Blei/Zinn gemisch da Zin allein Stabiler ist und sich nicht so einfach biegen bzw verformen lässt. Ich bin mit meinen werken sehr zufrieden, laufeigenschaften sind gleich dem originalen. 

LG


----------



## Andimanson (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Hallo,

Super Idee, aber hebt das Kautschuk das heiße Blei aus? 

LG
Andreas


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Danke für den Tipp, dann werde ich das bie Gelegenheit mal probieren.


----------



## Nestola (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

@ Andimanson
Verstehe nicht wie du das meinst ob sich das hebt oder meintest du aushält? Es muss auch Hitzebeständiger kautschuk sein die hält kurzfristig temp um 350° aus.


----------



## Daxy78 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Hallo, wollte mich auch mal dran versuchen u.
habe mal ein paar Fragen:
-ist das Kautschuk bei deinen Formen sehr instabil oder gehts es ?
-wie dick hast du die Kautschuk Wände gemacht (reicht ca.1 cm) 

Danke


----------



## Nestola (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Wenn du die Form gut gießt ist sie Stabil und hält locker paar hundert mal Gießen aus. 
Die dicke der wände waren bei mir 1-2 cm dick mehr brauchste net


----------



## HansenFlash (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Sehr geile Anleitung, aber woher beziehst du das Blei zu dem Preis? Und woher bekommt man Zinn?


----------



## Nestola (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigußformen selber herstellen für Buttlöffel etc.*

Hast die Möglichkeit über online auf diversen Seiten, einfach mal Google oder bei Ebay aber die günstigste variante wenn man wie ich vor der Haustür eine Schrottverwertung hat.
LG


----------

